# Young male lop-lionhead mix CT



## carriedaisy (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi! I had posted this guy's sister before, but we decided to keep her. This boy has been with his brother, but they are now almost 5 months old. They have not been fighting (yet), but I separated them to be safe. I think he would make someone a great pet. He is friendly and allows me to pick him up. His Mom is a lop and his Dad is a lionhead. His ears are usually up, but sometimes fall halfway down. He has a fun personality. I am located in CT.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 19, 2014)

Very cute, we wish you both luck.


----------



## Jerry-Bun (Apr 3, 2014)

Aww what a cutie! He has some nice colorings!


----------



## randikittybun (Aug 23, 2014)

If they're not fixed then it's a good thing they're separated, or else you know what is going to happen lol


----------

